# ACT



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Has anyone here been helped by practicing acceptance and commitment therapy? I just got a book about it and I like the stuff it had to say, tho I haven't read all of it. I told my therapist about it and she never even heard of ACT.. anyone been helped by it? is CBT better?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

A big part of ACT therapy is the practice of mindfulness. There are a lot of threads on that subject. Acceptance of yourself is probably the first step to getting better. CBT works well in conjunction with acceptance and mindfulness.


----------

